# Squid 3.1 with transparent proxy and client's source IP



## casdal (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it possible to have FreeBSD 8.2 support a Squid 3.1 deployment with pf-based transparent proxying presenting the client's IP address? The preferred Squid solution seems to be TPROXY which is allegedly Linux-only.

There may be Squid 3.0 support and Lusca may support it (http://tproxy.no-ip.org/), but neither of these are appealing options. Do I really need to install a Linux instance to get this working?

Thanks


----------



## casdal (Jan 8, 2012)

For anyone else trying to do this, it's not possible to do using pf, only ipfw. pf under FreeBSD does not have the necessary kernel hooks in 8.2.


----------



## jpierri (Nov 7, 2012)

casdal said:
			
		

> For anyone else trying to do this, it's not possible to do using pf, only ipfw. pf under FreeBSD does not have the necessary kernel hooks in 8.2.



Time and versions have passed since this ... Anybody knows if this is still true for 9.0 ?


----------

